# WANTED: Erie Fruit Jar



## The Can Kid (Oct 8, 2012)

I want to buy "THE ERIE FRUIT JAR" or any other jar you have with "ERIE" on its base. These jars were made at the Erie Glass Works in Port Colborne, just 15-20 minutes from where I live. Let me know if you have any!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 8, 2012)

That's a tall order, some are reasonable but some would never be parted with. I can't help except to wish you luck. []


----------



## deenodean (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a quart Erie Lighting jar with lid but no wire bale for sale. Lighting bales are not to hard to get.


----------



## The Can Kid (Oct 8, 2012)

How much are you asking for it?


----------



## deenodean (Oct 9, 2012)

I just sent you a P M  ( private message) ..check your junk mail.


----------



## deenodean (Oct 9, 2012)

here is a picture. I am not sure where it was made. There is nothing written on the base. Only Erie Lightning on the front. I have a lid but no closure.  RedBook 10 price is $45-55. I am asking $20.00 + shipping.


----------

